# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Hello

## ectan

Hi,

My name is Eng Chuan.

Hope to learn from & share with all of you here.

I'm current have a 6 & 2 footers & a 16 inch cube tank.
All are planted.

Attached some pics. of my setups for all to see.
Comments please.



6 footer


2 footer


16 inch cube

Cheers
Eng Chuan

----------


## timebomb

Hi, Eng Chuan,

Welcome to the forum. 

Your tanks are lovely. I see you keep Altum Angels. I used to have them in my tanks too. They are majestic fish. 

Do you know the name of the plant you have inside your 6-footer, the one with leaves like Nymphaea? I know the genus is Nymphoides but the specie name is some sort of a mystery. A friend who lives in the US of A said it's a Nymphoides cristata but I'm not too sure if she's right. The Oriental catalogue list it as Nymphoides species. Maybe you can throw some light on this?

Loh K L

----------


## FC

Eng Chuan,

Thank you for sharing your tanks pics. Nice tanks and I like the Autumn Angel too.

What base fertilizer and liquid fertilzer you use? How you light up your 6 footer? How often you trim your plants and how you keep these trimming to minimum?

----------


## sard

Nice tank! Are you the TP Tan Eng Chuan?

----------


## ectan

Thanks for the compliment, guys.

But sad to say those Altums all gone to fish haven liao.  :Crying:  
Lost all 10 of them & 3/4 of the other fishes ( Bleeding hearts, Emperors & Congos ) abt 3 months back after the regular weekly water change.
Next day found them all floating.  :Question:  
Suspected was the introduction of 'New Water' to the water system, which took place during that period of time. 

Anyway,

Kwek Leong,
That Lily-like plant is the Nymphoides indica, as shown in the Taiwanese "Aquarium World Magazine".

Freddy,
Lighting for the 6 footer consists of 12 x 36W PL lights, on 10hrs.
I used Ocean Free base fertilizer, top up with Lonestar sand.
Tried TMG & Bioplast liquid fert. with good results.
Present tank layout consists mainly slow growing & low maintenance plants like the Java ferns & crypts. Foreground is dwarf Sag. Also in there are E. Ozelot 'Red' & 'Green', Red Flame & Uruguayensis.

Terry,
Sorry, I'm not the 'TP' that you know of.  :Question:  
BTW, what is 'TP' ?

Cheers
Eng Chuan

----------


## PohSan

I have the same experience of all my fishes (tetra and SAE) and shrimps died after a mere 25% water change. Even all my Windelov ferns starts to turn all black and rotten away.  :Sad:  . Only living thing that survived is the snail. One thing to point out was that I did not conditioned the water before water change because I thought that it was just to change 25% of the water. I have just revamped my tank to grow Tonina and I am taking extra care on the water quality.

----------


## sard

> Terry, Sorry, I'm not the 'TP' that you know of. BTW, what is 'TP' ?


TP is Temasek Poly. I had a IA student which have the same name as you.  :Very Happy:  .

----------


## RonWill

> Sorry, I'm not the 'TP' that you know of.  
> BTW, what is 'TP' ?


Heh, I was thinking "Traffic Police" as I'm "number-blind" to speed limits on the highway  :Cool:  but since everyone is guessing, I'll chip in too... you are a list member to a local plant list and a 'NUTXer', yes? If so, welcome to the forum, Eng Chuan.

Glad to have you onboard and I'm looking forward to having nicer aquascapes like yours.

Do you already have killifishes in your tanks?

----------


## ectan

Hello there, Ronnie  :Smile:  

>you are a list member to a local plant list and a 'NUTXer', yes? If so, >welcome to the forum, Eng Chuan. 
Yes, that's me. 
And those good old days in Plantnutx too.  :Very Happy:  

Did tried an Aphyosemion australe Orange pair once, but ended up both committing suicide by jumping out of my cube tank.  :Sad:  

BTW, I've got a tubful of mosses to give away.

So do you want them ?
You were always too busy to pick them up on several past occassions.

Cheers.
Eng Chuan

----------


## RonWill

> Yes, that's me. 
> And those good old days in Plantnutx too.


Yup, Eng Chuan, it is. Lately tho, it seems to have gone into hybernation. Talked about killies for years over there but the enthusiasm level just wasn't there... so I found a new home here. I trust in time, you'll learn to appreciate 'em evergreen killies.

I guess you also realized that most killies are jumpers, without parachute, and ideally not for the open-top aquaria. Larger killies can easily clear a 6inch height (between water surface and top rim of tank), so don't underestimate them.




> BTW, I've got a tubful of mosses to give away.
> So do you want them ?
> You were always too busy to pick them up on several past occassions.


yeah... I thought you're gonna say that, but life's pretty hectic too.

Tell ya what, PM me your addy and I'll bring along a pair of AUS Chocolate (I'm low on females). Hate to take something for nothing. I'll see if Kenny Poh isn't too busy to entertain me or be infected by the killie bug. Most likely, we'll swing by together.

Enjoy your visits here and I'll try to make sure that you learn a thing, or two :wink:

----------


## imported_lily

> Hi,My name is Eng Chuan.
> Hope to learn from & share with all of you here.


Hello Eng Chuan,
Welcome to the forum, you have some nice planted tanks; wish I could have more tanks with beautiful plants too. 
There will be lot more to learn and share as there are some 800 or more species in the killies community. :Mr. Green:

----------

